# Abfüllanlage mit Impellerpumpe realisieren, Fragen zu Motor, FU und Impulsgeber



## Bulli75 (4 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte eine Abfüllanlage / Dosieranlage für Flüssigkeiten realisieren. Bin gerade in der Planungsphase und habe zunächst Fragen zur elektrischen Hardware.

Rahmenbedingungen: 

- Abfüllung mittels Impellerpumpe
- Unterschiedliche abzufüllende Mengen zwischen 100 ml bis zu 5 Liter pro Abfüllvorgang
- Anlage muss mehrere Stunden am Stück laufen können (viele Abfüllvorgänge hintereinander)
- Verfügbare Netzspannung: 230 V 

Als Pumpe möchte ich eine Impellerpumpe dieser Art verwenden:
https://www.zuwa.de/produkte/pumpen...umpe-nirostar-23/impellerpumpe-nirostar-2000/

Diese Pumpen werden herstellerseitig mit verschiedenen Motoren angeboten, ich denke dass für mein Anwendungsfall ein 400 V AC Motor und Ansteuerung mit FU am sinnvollsten ist (?):
Motorenkennwerte: 400 V, 1400 U/min, 0,37 kW, max. 15 Liter / min

Zu meinen eigentlichen Fragen:
Die jeweilige Menge pro Abfüllvorgang will ich über die Anzahl der Umdrehungen der Pumpe steuern, d.h. die Pumpe muss sich also bei jedem Abfüllvorgang eine festgelegte Anzahl an Umdrehungen drehen und dann möglichst schnell/genau anhalten. 
Wenn ich z. B. 100 ml abfüllen will, muss die Pumpe z. B. 10 Umdrehungen drehen (bei einem Liter entsprechend 100 Umdrehungen) und dann möglichst genau anhalten. (Die genaue Anzahl erforderlicher Umdrehungen muss vorher ermittelt werden, ist aber hier nicht Teil meiner Frage). 

Der FU soll extern mit einem Programm/ einer Software angesteuert werden, die auch die Anzahl der Umdrehungen des Motors erfasst.

Welcher FU wäre hierfür geeignet? Durch das Wiederholte und häufige Bremsen muss ja einiges an Wärme abgeführt werden, jedoch ist die Bewegungsenergie nicht besonders hoch, außer dem Elektromotor selbst hängt ja "nur" die kleine Pumpe dran. Brauche ich hierfür schon einen FU mit Chopper / Bremswiderstand?
Macht sowas generell ein FU auf Dauer mit oder ist ein gänzlich anderes Antriebskonzept hierfür sinnvoll?

Weiterhin brauche ich zur Erfassung der Umdrehungen des Motors einen Inkrementalgeber, der bei Anlaufen des Motors sofort misst. Was für ein Geber wäre hier grundsätzlich geeignet?


Vielen Dank schon Mal,

Gruß Stefan


----------



## nofx (4 November 2018)

Hallo Stefan,

Deine Herangehensweise ist ein wenig seltsam.

Warum muss es eine Dosierpumpe sein? 
Hast Du dir mal die Pumpenkennlinie der gewählten Pumpe angesehen?

Welche Anzahl von Gebinden 5l und 100ml sollen pro Stunde befüllt werden?
Welche Temperaturschwankungen -> Änderungen der Viskosität sind zu erwarten?
Welche Genauigkeit der Befüllung muss erreicht werden?

Steuerung oder Regelung?

Würde mir erst ein Fließbild zeichnen..

Behälter  -> Rohr  -> Pumpe mit Bypass (im Bypass ein steuerbares Ventil)  -> Rohr mit Volumenstrommesser und steuerbarem Ventil -> Gebinde  (evtl mit Füllhöhenkontrolle evtl. durch eine Lichtschranke??)

Mit den beiden steuerbaren Ventilen lässt sich ein relativ konstanter Volumenstrom einstellen.

Ausserdem dürfte die variierende Füllhöhe des Vorlagenbehälters zu unterschiedlichen Volumenströmen führen.


Zu Deinen Fragen zum Elektrokram Richtung FU geben dir hier bestimmt andere bessere Antworten.

Viel Glück
Gruß


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 November 2018)

Also ich würde anstelle eines Inkrementalgebers an der Motorwelle mit dem du auch nur indirekt die Durchflussmenge erfassen kannst, im Fördermedium die Menge z.B. über einen Turbinenradzähler erfassen. Damit kannst du dann auch eventuellen Verschleiß am Impeller ausgleichen.

Die kleinste Pumpe aus deinem Link besitzt eine Förderleistung von 15 l/min bei Nenndrehzahl von z.B. 1400 1/min. Das wären dann 10,7 ml pro Umdrehung. Wenn du 100 ml dosieren möchtest dann sind das nur 10 Umdrehungen, bei ein paar Umdrehungen Abweichung wäre die prozentuale Abweichung vom Sollwert schon recht groß. So eine geringe Menge bei genauer Dosierung wäre für mich eher ein Einsatzfall für eine Membrandosierpumpe (evtl. mit Schrittmotor).


----------



## Bulli75 (4 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke, ich hätte etwas mehr ausholen sollen. 

Im Prinzip will ich eine Abfüllung nach Art von Fillogy (Fa. Nassenheider) bauen, so etwas in der Art:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUx4ClOaLas

Die verwenden hier höchstwahrscheinlich einen Gleichstrommotor (das schließe ich Aufgrund der Baugröße des ganzen Antrieb-Moduls). 
und fahren Drehzahlen von max. 250 U/min. Die Abfüllanlage muss zu Anfang bezüglich Abfüllmenge jeweils eingelernt werden (mittels Waage), das geht über das Bedienfeld am Modul, d.h. ich teile der Steuerung mit, das x Umdrehungen y Gramm des abzufüllenden Mediums entsprechen. Ich nehme an, dass die das über Pumpenumdrehungen pro Minute steuern, zeitliche Steuerung wäre m. M. zu ungenau. 
Anscheinend bekommen die eine Abfüllgenauigkeit von +/- 2 % hin, mir würde selbst +/- 5 % reichen.
Das Elegante an dem Konzept ist, dass die keinerlei Ventile o.Ä. brauchen, d.h wenig Reinigungsaufwand bzw. wenige Teile, die Lebensmittel kontaminieren könnten. Außer der eigentlichen Pumpe und Schläuchen ist da nichts vorhanden.
Software, die das ganze Ansteuert soll hier noch nicht das Thema sein, mir geht es wie gesagt zunächst um eine (sinnvolle) Hardware.

Da ich die Abfüllpumpe auch Stand-alone nutzen will (also einfach Pumpe manuell an/aus) und dabei höhere Pumpleistung will (höhere Drehzahl), dachte ich an einen 400 V AC-Motor, zumal die auch deutlich günstiger sind wie ein DC-Motor.

Für diese Art "automatisierter Dosierung" müsste also einen AC-Motor mittels FU auf ca. 100 - 250 U/min runterregeln, die Umdrehungen des Motors(=Pumpe) erfassen und damit per Software den FU ansteuern. Im "Stand-alone" Fall einfach über den FU die Pumpe manuell ansteuern. 
Lässt sich so etwas darstellen, oder sollte ich auf einen DC-Motor zurückgreifen? Der ist natürlich deutlich teurer und kann keine höheren Drehzahlen.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Heinileini (4 November 2018)

Bulli75 schrieb:


> . . . Ich nehme an, dass die das über Pumpenumdrehungen pro Minute steuern, zeitliche Steuerung wäre m. M. zu ungenau. . .


Unter "über Umdrehungen pro Minute steuern" würde ich mir aber genau das vorstellen: eine "zeitliche Steuerung"!?


----------



## Bulli75 (4 November 2018)

falsch von mir, hast natürlich recht. 
Ich denke dass die die Anzahl der Umdrehungen zählen, und nicht die Umdrehungen pro Minute.


----------



## nofx (4 November 2018)

Hallo,

so aus dem Bauch heraus geschossen.

5 l +-5% evtl machbar mit der Pumpe.

100ml +-5%  halte ich mit dieser Pumpe für ausgeschlossen.

Evtl. eine zweite Pumpe hierfür. Hast Du dir mal Schlauchpumpen angesehen? Dosieren recht genau über Drehzahl und sind ebenfalls relativ preiswert zum Teil.

Gruß


----------



## Bulli75 (4 November 2018)

nofx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 100ml +-5%  halte ich mit dieser Pumpe für ausgeschlossen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Schlauchpumpen hab ich mir auch angesehen, war auch Teil meiner Überlegung, eine Impellerpumpe hat für meine Anwendungen aber Vorteile. 
Impellerpumpe ist also gesetzt.
Die im Video bekommen es ja auch mit einer Impellerpumpe hin, der verwendete Pumpenkopf ist ähnlich groß.

Meine Frage ist, ob ich das mit einem 400V AC Motor über FU so genau geregelt bekomme dass der Positionsgenau abstellt.
Wenn ich die Umdrehungen bzw. die Position des Impellerkopfes genau ermitteln / zählen kann (sollte über Inkrementalgeber gehen), ist meine Frage ob ich über einen FU den Motor so genau ansteuern kann? Aus voller Drehzahl (1400 U/min) wird das sicher nicht gehen, aber die Drehzahl kann ich ja herunterregeln. Das lässt sich alles per Software steuern.

Frage ist, ob das Hardwareseitig überhaupt funktioniert, da habe ich eben keine Erfahrung. Macht sowas ein FU auf Dauer mit (Motor laufend an/aus mit maximal steiler Bremsflanke)?

Gruß zurück


----------



## Heinileini (4 November 2018)

Bulli75 schrieb:


> Macht sowas ein FU auf Dauer mit (Motor laufend an/aus mit maximal steiler Bremsflanke)?


Maximal steile BremsFlanke brauchst Du doch nicht!? Jedenfalls nicht, um genau in der gewünschten Position anzuhalten - höchstens, um möglichst viele Portionen zu erzeugen.


----------



## PN/DP (4 November 2018)

nofx schrieb:


> 100ml +-5%  halte ich mit dieser Pumpe für ausgeschlossen.


Wieso?

100 ml = 10 Umdrehungen = 10 ml/Umdrehung, 5 % ist eine halbe Umdrehung

Wenn der Impeller z.B. 6 Schaufeln und 6 Kammern hat, dann kann theoretisch auf 1/6 Umdrehung ~ 1.7 ml = 1.7 % genau dosiert werden. Wenn man nicht exakt reproduzierbar an einer Schaufel stoppen kann, dann erhöht sich die Ungenauigkeit auf 2 Kammern = 3.4 ml. Wenn man es genauer braucht, kann man Impeller mit mehr Schaufeln = kleineren Kammern verwenden.

Ich sehe das Problem nur in der Frage: wie langsam kann man die Pumpe drehen lassen, und wie kurz/genau ist der Anhalteweg.

Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe dann entsprechen 1400 U/min = 214 ms/U bei 10 Hz = 35.7 ms/Kammer bei 10 Hz und 6 Kammern - das sollte man mit einem FU hinkriegen können. Erst recht mit einem Inkrementalgeber.


PS: Warum dreht im Video die Pumpe nach der Dosierung der Senfkörner immer noch ganz kurz zurück?

Harald


----------



## Ph3niX (4 November 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> PS: Warum dreht im Video die Pumpe nach der Dosierung der Senfkörner immer noch ganz kurz zurück?



Ich denke zur Abdichtung der Kammer, da die Kammerwände ja flexibel sind, damit nichts mehr unkontrolliert nachfällt.


----------



## Bulli75 (4 November 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> PS: Warum dreht im Video die Pumpe nach der Dosierung der Senfkörner immer noch ganz kurz zurück?
> 
> Harald



höchstwahrscheinlich um ein Nachtropfen zu verhindern. Je nach abzufüllendem Medium ist Nachtropfen ein großes Problem.


----------



## Bulli75 (4 November 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> 100 ml = 10 Umdrehungen = 10 ml/Umdrehung, 5 % ist eine halbe Umdrehung
> 
> ...



Hallo Harald, 

 das waren auch mehr oder weniger meine Überlegungen. Das geförderte Volumen wird nicht ausschließlich von der Anzahl der Umdrehungen bestimmt, bei höheren Drehzahlen werden auch fluiddynamische Faktoren eine Rolle spielen. D.h. 10 Umdrehungen der Pumpe bei 100 U/min werden einen anderen Volumenstrom haben als 10 Umdrehungen bei 1400 U/min.

Ich will die Pumpe natürlich immer so schnell als möglich laufen lassen, um Zeit zu sparen. Auf der anderen Seite muss ich die Pumpe aber definiert nach einer bestimmten Umdrehungszahl anhalten, da ist dann der Anhalteweg interessant. Daher meine Frage nach möglichst steiler Bremsflanke des FU (ist doch richtig, oder?).

Letzten Endes werde ich das probieren müssen, so eine Pumpe brauche ich eh, und sei es nur im manuellen Modus.

Bevor ich aber "irgendetwas" bestelle, wollte ich hier nachfragen, ob meine angedachte Hardwarekonfiguration Aussicht auf Erfolg hat.

Wie langsam "kann" man mit einem FU denn so einen 400V Standardmotor drehen lassen? Und bezüglich der häufigen Bremsungen, brauche ich einen FU mit Bremswiderstand, oder einfach einen FU mit höherer Leistung nehmen...


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (4 November 2018)

Hallo Stefan...
Wenn du wirklich nur 230V hast wird das eh schwer... und wie schnell die Pumpe laufen kann bzw wie langsam hängt ja nicht nur alleine vom FU ab. 
Der Motor muss ja entsprechen so schnell gedreht werden was er den Impeller bewegt bekommt. Hinzu kommen evtl Probleme mit der Kühlung wenn du ihn zu langsam drehen lässt.


----------



## Bulli75 (4 November 2018)

Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan...
> Wenn du wirklich nur 230V hast wird das eh schwer... und wie schnell die Pumpe laufen kann bzw wie langsam hängt ja nicht nur alleine vom FU ab.
> Der Motor muss ja entsprechen so schnell gedreht werden was er den Impeller bewegt bekommt. Hinzu kommen evtl Probleme mit der Kühlung wenn du ihn zu langsam drehen lässt.



mehr als 230 V ist an dem Ort leider nicht vorhanden.

ok, Probleme mit Kühlung meinst Du dass der Motor zu heiß wird, weil bei niedrigen Drehzahlen die Eigenkühlung mittels Lüfter nicht mehr richtig arbeitet?

Aus diesem Grund frage ich hier nach.. Die Jungs im Video haben das ja aber auch hinbekommen.
Wäre ein DC-Motor hier die bessere Wahl...?

Ich bin beim Motor-Konzept offen, dachte nur, dass die Lösung für meinen Fall mittels AC-Motor und FU einfacher wäre.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## nofx (4 November 2018)

Hallo PN/DP,

Deine Berechnung klingt schlüssig.

Nur als Anmerkung:

Dichten die Impeller-Blätter 100% dicht zum Rand hin ab?

https://www.zuwa.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Downloads/DE/Betriebsanleitungen/BA-Impellerpumpen.pdf

Seite 17 Bild 7

In Endstellung werden fast immer zwei Kammern geleert.

Bei etwas höher viskosen Flüssigkeiten bleibt ein nicht zu kalkulierender Rest in den Kammern hängen auf Grund der langsamen Drehzahl und fehlenden Rota-Energie.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre....

1400 U/min = 23,33 U/s = 42,7 ms/U

Gruß


----------



## Bulli75 (4 November 2018)

nofx schrieb:


> In Endstellung werden fast immer zwei Kammern geleert.
> 
> Bei etwas höher viskosen Flüssigkeiten bleibt ein nicht zu kalkulierender Rest in den Kammern hängen auf Grund der langsamen Drehzahl und fehlenden Rota-Energie.
> 
> ...



richtig, je nach eingestellter Drehzahl der Pumpe und Viskosität des Mediums werden die gleiche Anzahl Umdrehungen der Pumpe am Ende unterschiedliche Volumina ergeben.
Das ist aber insofern egal, weil man bei jeder neuen Abfüllcharge die Pumpe eh neu kalibrieren muss.
D.h. wenn ich heute beispielsweise vom Medium X 100 ml abfüllen will, stelle ich die Anzahl der Pumpenumdrehungen auf Y Umdrehungen ein (Y sind dann z. B. 10 % weniger als erfahrungsgemäß 100 ml ergeben > das muss man anfangs ausprobieren) und fülle ein Glas ab. Stelle das ganze auf die Waage und weiß dann, dass Y Umdrehungen dieses Mediums Z Gramm entsprechen. Dann kann ich interpolieren und die Anzahl der Umdrehungen anpassen. Erneut ein Glas abfüllen und nochmals wiegen, ggf. nochmals die Anzahl der Umdrehungen anpassen.
Das machen die beim Hersteller dieser Abfüllpumpen auf Youtube genau so, da gibt es noch einige mehr Videos in dem das gezeigt wird. 

Das ganze kann man schön per Software darstellen, ich brauche aber erst einmal eine geeignete Hardware...


----------



## PN/DP (4 November 2018)

Bulli75 schrieb:


> Dann kann ich interpolieren und die Anzahl der Umdrehungen anpassen. [...]
> Das ganze kann man schön per Software darstellen, ich brauche aber erst einmal eine geeignete Hardware...


Genau, kein Problem, man kann Interpolationskurven hinterlegen.

Für das Dosieren selber kann man bewährte Software zum "Positionieren" verwenden, erst reproduzierbar kurz vor der Zielmenge ("Zielposition") muß die Pumpe abgebremst werden. Die Pumpe wird die meiste Zeit mit Höchst/Nominalgeschwindigkeit laufen können. Nur bei sehr kleinen Dosiermengen wird die Pumpe nicht mehr auf Nominalgeschwindigkeit kommen weil sie schon wieder abbremsen muß. 

Ein Dosiervorgang je 10 Sekunden ist nach meinem Gefühl überhaupt kein Problem für Frequenzumrichter und Motor. Ein Bremswiderstand sollte nicht nötig sein - da muß doch keine große Masse abgebremst werden und der Impeller hat schon von sich aus eine große Reibung mit der Pumpenwand.

Harald


----------



## Bulli75 (4 November 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ein Dosiervorgang je 10 Sekunden ist nach meinem Gefühl überhaupt kein Problem für Frequenzumrichter und Motor. Ein Bremswiderstand sollte nicht nötig sein - da muß doch keine große Masse abgebremst werden und der Impeller hat schon von sich aus eine große Reibung mit der Pumpenwand.
> 
> Harald



Danke Harald, so waren auch meine Überlegungen. Ich habe aber was Elektrotechnische Auslegung angeht keine Erfahrung, daher meine Nachfragen hier.

Die Motoren werden mit 1400 oder 2800 U/min angeboten, wie ich gelernt habe, ist der Unterschied hier die Polpaarzahl. 
Hat dies irgend eine Auswirkung auf das Drehmoment bei kleinen Drehzahlen? 
Könnte ich z.B. den Motor mit 2800 U/min kaufen und die Drehzahl per FU ebenfalls auf ca. 100 U/min herunterregeln, und hätte gleichzeitig die doppelte Pumpleistung im manuellen Modus (volle Drehzahl)? 
Oder sollte ich den Motor mit 1400 U/min nehmen, da ich ja hauptsächlich die Pumpe für Dosierzwecke mit kleinen Volumina brauchen werde...

Irgend einen Vorschlag welchen FU ich nehmen soll (230 V Eingangsspannung)? 
Netzfilter ist für mich ein Muss, die Anforderungen Drehzahleinstellung per Poti, und Logik-Eingänge werden wohl alle beherrschen...?
Gibt es bevorzugte Hersteller, die eine gewisse Qualität erwarten lassen?

Danke!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## weißnix_ (5 November 2018)

Bulli75 schrieb:


> Die Motoren werden mit 1400 oder 2800 U/min angeboten, wie ich gelernt habe, ist der Unterschied hier die Polpaarzahl.
> Hat dies irgend eine Auswirkung auf das Drehmoment bei kleinen Drehzahlen?



Sicher. Bei gleicher Leistung hat der schnellere Motor das kleinere Nennmoment. Und das wirkt sich dann besonders bei kleinen Drehzahlen aus.
Sofern die Impellerpumpe überhaupt so schnell drehen darf würde ich dann den Motor bis ~80Hz fahren. Ich vermute, Du wirst den Motor ohnehin leicht überdimensionieren, sodass der bei 80 Hz noch kein Problem hat.
Positionsgenau mit einem Standard-FU zu stoppen bei manueller Drehzahlkontrolle dürfte auch eine Herausforderung werden. Mit zwei Drehzahlen (1xeinstellbar; 1x definiert seeehr langsam) kann man da schon viel machen für einen ungefährgenauen Stop.

In Deinem Falle würde ich vermutlich um es simpel zu halten über den Umdrehungszähler mittels geeigneter Funktion die Solldrehzahl bis auf Null in Zielposition absenken. Die im FU eingestellte Bremsrampe muss dem natürlich folgen können.
Der Motor startet dann mit eingestellter Solldrehzahl über die im FU eingestellte Hochlauframpe und  wird abhängig von den Restimpulsen bis zum Ziel immer langsamer. Bei wieiel Impulsen vom Ziel Du damit beginnst ist über "Try&Error" ganz gut zu bestimmen. So habe ich mir jedenfalls bei Positionier-Transportbändern schon häufiger geholfen, wo die Aufgabenstellung war: "Schnell, genau und vor allem billig".

Edit: Im Video wird die Pumpe aber über einen exakt steuerbaren Schrittmotor angesteuert. Zumindest weist das Geräusch darauf hin.

Das Rückwärtsdrehen am Ende des Dosiervorgangs im Video halte ich auch für einen definierten Abschluss im Sinne von Tropfverhinderung. Allerdings passiert das zusammen mit der weichelastischen Abfülldüse (ringförmiger Schließmuskel ). Das Rückwärtsdrehen sorgt für die punktgenaue Druckentlastung.


----------



## Bulli75 (6 November 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Positionsgenau mit einem Standard-FU zu stoppen bei manueller Drehzahlkontrolle dürfte auch eine Herausforderung werden. Mit zwei Drehzahlen (1xeinstellbar; 1x definiert seeehr langsam) kann man da schon viel machen für einen ungefährgenauen Stop.



im "manuellen Modus" wollte ich die Pumpe eh nur ab und zu nutzen, um z. B. einen Behälter umpzupumpen, d.h. da müsste ich nichts dosieren, sondern nur an/aus fahren und Drehzahlregelung über Poti.



weißnix_ schrieb:


> Edit: Im Video wird die Pumpe aber über einen exakt steuerbaren Schrittmotor angesteuert. Zumindest weist das Geräusch darauf hin.



Schrittmotor wäre natürlich auch eine Idee... worauf müsste man da achten, bzw. welchen Typ von Schrittmotor bietet sich für so eine Anwendung an? Was bedeutet Hybrid-, oder Synchronschrittmor?
Von welchen (für meine Anwendung sinnvoll nutzbaren) Drehzahlen reden wir bei so einem Schrittmotor? Ich finde bei vielen die Angabe 250 bzw. 300 U/min. 




Gruß Stefan


----------



## weißnix_ (6 November 2018)

Schrittmotore werden üblicherweise unter 1000/min betrieben.
Durch die schrittweise Bewegung müssen mechanische Resonanzen berücksichtigt werden.
Das Drehmoment fällt mit steigender Drehzahl.

Ansonsten musst Du Dir ohnehin mal Gedanken machen: Du hast weiter oben 100ml...5l als Aufgabe genannt. Außerdem 10s Abfüllzyklus. Bei 100ml kein Problem. Mit derselben Pumpe und 5l ganz schön sportlich (30l/min!). Dazu kommt: 10s waren der Abfülltakt, nicht die Dosierzeit. Also noch sportlicher, weil der Durchsatz dann eher bei ~60l/min liegt.

Drehmoment/Drehzahl-Kennlinienen: z.B. hier


----------



## Bulli75 (7 November 2018)

Die 10 s Abfüllzeit ist nur mal eine Hausnummer, die ist nicht bindend.
Zur Zeit füllen wir alles manuell ab, d.h. durch Schwerkraft und Auslaufhahn ausm Vorratsbehälter. Gebindegrößen wie erwähnt zwischem 100 ml, 250ml, 1 l und 5 l.
Das möchte ich jetzt automatisieren, aber ich sehe schon dass die Spreizung der Abfüllmenge halt recht groß ist. 

Wenn mein Fokus auf genau Abfüllen im kleineren Bereich liegt, fahre ich mit einem Stepper wahrscheinlich besser / einfacher, oder?

Wahrscheinlich wird es eh auf 2 verschieden grosse Pumpen hinauslaufen, oder es dauert halt bei grösseren Mengen (5 l) entsprechend länger.
Ich dachte, dass ich evtl. eine universell einsetzbare Pumpe bekommen könnte...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## weißnix_ (7 November 2018)

Bulli75 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass ich evtl. eine universell einsetzbare Pumpe bekommen könnte...



Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau sucht meine Geschäftsleitung schon länger. Im Maschinenbereich sind wir damit regelmäßig grandios gescheitert.
Vermutlich würde ich das ganze in den Bereich <1l und >=1l aufspalten. Im Bereich <500ml wären Kolbenpumpen was schön einfaches. kommt aber immer auf das Abfüllgut an. Bei uns handelt es sich in der Regel um aggressive Chemie.
Rede doch mal mit einem Abfüllpumpenspezialisten.


----------

